# arabs post yours



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of my arab Lola :


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SVS Il Divo (SVS Fornaio (Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron)) at US Nationals in Tulsa, 2011 









Sana's Magic Dreamlet DCA
(Magic Dream CAHR (Ali Jamaal) X Sanadika Shaklana (El Shaklan))


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

My fatty Storm -pic was even taken today. being free lunged, losing some weight....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the head on Storm, he looks like such a charming fella.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

oh he has his moments.. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know you asked for Arabians but I have two half Arabians so it should count. LOL.

Molly [Morab] :









Raja [Arabian/Appaloosa]:


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the first pic of Raja! Looks great in lime green too!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thankss He's usually decked out in pink but it was all getting washed so we had to make do with what we had in the tack room. LOL.


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys heres some pics of mine


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, nice horses everybody!
i love arabs they are so elegant!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

myhorseriesen said:


> wow, nice horses everybody!
> i love arabs they are so elegant!


thank u myhorseriesen


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH I do love the 'show us your arab ' threads, and Molly the Morab is beautiful.

Here's mine, Just for Ace










And when she was very heavy in foal










and her beautiful Arab x Haflinger filly, Angel


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

its his 21st birthday


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Golden; Angel is the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> Thankss He's usually decked out in pink but it was all getting washed so we had to make do with what we had in the tack room. LOL.


 
Was thinking he looked kind of 'Christmassy' :lol:


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Diesel.. so dirty


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my Client's horses that I ride for him.


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

aww Lola looks like she's smiling Jordy


----------



## Tayzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi This is my 5 and a half year old mare. Her name is Rissa:lol:


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

This is Crystal and believe it or not she is almost pure arab.
Her father was a pure bred and her sweet mother was an arab cross Qh.
But in my eyes crystal has seemed the take up more the Qh with some arab traits that looking the like her true bloodlines.
I'm not sure is crosses count but here she is.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

she has a gorgeous face. stunning.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the Arab threads 
This is my little man, Poede Amir El Zham. He just turned 5 this halloween.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

My Zahir


----------

